# a little catching up to do



## Kalyke (Feb 9, 2017)

I haven't been to this message board in a long time. I am excited now because I am getting 3 phrags, and one paph as soon as the weather is better. 

These are divisions of Chuck Acker's plants: 
Phrag Caudatum var. Giganteum X sibling 
Phragmipedium richteri 
Phragmipedium Conchiferum 

And this is from Allen T on Ebay

Paph Venustum Album x sib (Torrenchurchill)


These below are my collection so far: 
Paph. [Mildred Hunter X Paph. Adam Hausermann] x Paph. Winston Churchill ‘Indomitable’
Paph. Berenice (lowii ‘Hsinying’ X Philippense)
Paph. Avalon Druid [Avalon Mist Tall Dream X Paph Druryi Ray] HCC/AOS
Paph. Rothschildianum ‘M.H.’ BM/TPS X Hsing Frantz
Paph. Delenatii var. dunkel
Paph. Tonsum var. Braemii
Paph. Greyii (Paphiopedilum godefroyae x Paphiopedilum niveum)
Paph. Godefroyae 'Gold Fish' x Paph. Godefroyae '#1
Phrag. Nicholle Tower (longifolium ‘Black as Night’ X d’Alessandroi)
Phrag. Olaf Gruss (besseae flavum 'Sulphur' x pearcei OZ-Z5468)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2017)

You will really enjoy the Phrag. Nicholle Tower. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kalyke (Feb 9, 2017)

NYEric said:


> You will really enjoy the Phrag. Nicholle Tower. Thanks for sharing.


 Yes, I liked it when it bloomed last year. Very nice and long lasting.


----------



## abax (Feb 9, 2017)

I don't think we've been introduced. I'm abax/Angela and
I'm glad you're back with us.


----------



## Kalyke (Feb 10, 2017)

abax said:


> I don't think we've been introduced. I'm abax/Angela and
> I'm glad you're back with us.




Yes, sorry, I have been getting a graduate degree, and from about October, I have been recovering from a health issue that nearly took my life. I am back to graduate school and feeling better now. I have about 30 other orchids, mostly Cattleya types. I want to get more into the Brazilian Species Cattleyas. I have a few "random" others as well. I am in New Mexico, and although it is dry, the weather (with outdoor watering) is good enough to keep them outside until November. In March they all go out into the shade house, which I am fixing up with a mister in a week or so. 

My main issue is that while I was sick, my little orchids did not get very good care-- 
Paph. Delenatii var. dunkel
Paph. Tonsum var. Braemii
Paph. Greyii (Paphiopedilum godefroyae x Paphiopedilum niveum)
Paph. Godefroyae 'Gold Fish' x Paph. Godefroyae '#1

these are a bit sad looking but they all have a second plant starting.

well, thanks for the howdy, Katy


----------



## abax (Feb 10, 2017)

Good luck restoring your health and your orchids. Grad school can
be a real grind. I developed an ulcer between Master's and PhD
that took forever to heal. Eat right, drink plenty of liquids and get
some rest...only advice I've got since I didn't do any of those things!!!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 11, 2017)

Nice collection.....and welcome back!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Feb 14, 2017)

Welcome back. Best wishes and good luck


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your health issue, Katy. I hope it is resolved and you are all well now.


----------

